# New bike



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

adding another rancher to the collection. i am getting a 2007 hond 420 rancher 2wd with 28" silverbacks, black and crome rims, 2500 warn winch, radio, brush guards front and back, 2" hl lift, hl lift springs, hmf , programer, snorkled, and rad relocated. also it is foot shift and green.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

sounds like a good bike. Sucks its a 2wd though.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Def sounds nice. Wish mine had all those mods. Not to worry, paycheck by paycheck shes comming along... Sry about the 2wd tho


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah it nice but i dont care about it not being 4wd. 2wd gets me where in need to go. just a little harder some times.


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

and i thank im going to get a 2003 honda 450 foreman with 28" mud lights, itp rims, snorkel, jet kit, highe lifter 2" lift, with high lifter springs, k&n air filter. tomorrow. i will post pics of them soon.


----------

